# More Modified Seikos



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Many modern Seiko parts are interchangeable so here are a couple of Seikos I've been playing about with this morning.

For the first one I've taken the guts (7s26 movement, dial & hands) out of my skx007 based Yao dialled diver & put them in a smaller Seiko case I had in my spares box (from an earlier frankenwatch) - this gives makes for a very stark, minimal looking watch. Maybe too minimal perhaps?

For the diver I took the dial, 7s26 movement & hands from a Seiko 5 (which I'd recently taken in a trade with Johnbaz) and put them in the now empty skx007 case, resulting in a good looking sporty diver. What can't be seen very clearly from the pictures is that the dial is two tone. Most of it is a very deep charcoal grey but the red numbers are printed on a band of black. It's a great looking dial that's hard to photograph because the two colours are so close to each other.

I like the results







- the only trouble is I now have an empty Seiko 5 watch case


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the diver


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another closer shot of the diver


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks very impressive Paul,

Well done









Your Modded car







will need a special modded watch to go with her, either a Roy special or one you've made up.



pauluspaolo said:


> Many modern Seiko parts are interchangeable so here are a couple of Seikos I've been playing about with this morning.
> 
> For the first one I've taken the guts (7s26 movement, dial & hands) out of my skx007 based Yao dialled diver & put them in a smaller Seiko case I had in my spares box (from an earlier frankenwatch) - this gives makes for a very stark, minimal looking watch. Maybe too minimal perhaps?
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That diver looks great!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

The diver looks good but for me it's the minimalist that I would go for.

I envy your skills to produce such a stunning watch.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice watches Paul







I too, particularly like the uncluttered (very) first watch.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

WOW!!!!

paul,that divers conversion is absolutely the biz









i never would have thought it would look so good-well done mate :thumbsup

i acquired a relumed 6309 dial (fixed to a dress watch!!) recently,i thought i had an old matching watch case to install it into, well







it was actually a qtz watch (7546-6040),anyhow,according to the scwf,it would fit into 75** series cases,but the bu**er won't go in,too large,so now i'm on the lookout for one.

btw,the lume job that bry did on this dial is nothing short of excellent,so i have to get it fixed up









once again, well done paul.

regards,john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Like the diver but love the first one very cool


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the comments chaps - I've been wearing the diver all day but swapped over to the Yao dialled one now. Looks good don't it?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Big thumbs up from me









As someone said I envy your skills.

I have a watch coming I want to try and modify but will have to enlist the help of Bry and others









Keep them coming









Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Thanks for the comments chaps - I've been wearing the diver all day but swapped over to the Yao dialled one now. Looks good don't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I think that dial/hands combination looks a lot better in that case then in the usual SKX007 type, as I said before very cool


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Go for it Mike - I'm happy to help if I can









I'm wearing the Yao dialled one today, I like the diver a lot, but this one's a belter. Having initially thought that it was too plain it's now grown on me somewhat - of course it helps that I've fitted a strap and can now wear the thing


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice modification.

This is one I did:










This was the original dial. I mentioned this watch in an earlier post. It looks like a fake Seiko! In fact I bought a Remington "electra" with "unbreakable mainspring" which looks like it could very well have come off the same workbench. It is not exactly my style, but curiosity got the better of me. Sorry I did not take a picture of the whole original watch.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

And now that I have jumped backwards and forwards and "controll c'd", here is what it looks like now:










Still not exactly my style, but I do believe there is somewhat of an improvement. I replaced the dial with a meteorite plate. The plate is actually just a smooth disk, looks like a knock-out from a switchbox, untill you dip it into acid. The acid corrodes away the soft iron and leaves the patterns that you can see on the dial. Sometimes you get some carbon flaws which you cannot predict and you only see it once it comes out of the acid. This one had a small black hole which I filled in whith cheap lume paste and positioned at the 12. It is very difficult to get the real look on a photograph. When you look at it from different angles, the patterns actually look different as the light hits different ridges.

All experimental. The movement is a manual wind and it runs strong. I have not messed with it at all, and it keeps time within a minute or so per day. There is a seconds hand, althou you can hardly see it in the picture, but since there are no indices on the dial, a minute or so is quite accurate enough.

I am toying with another one now, which has a very messed up dial, but does have actual little removeable plates that say "Seiko" and "DX". I might try to re-fit these plates to another meteorite dial. All in the name of passing time in a constuctive manner...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow!

Now I like the meteorite plate dialled watch even more. This is just the sort of watch I would wear.

Keep me posted on any similar projects.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Marius - no offence but it doesn't look like it's very easy to tell the time with the meteorite dialled watch (to me it looks as if the hands would get a bit lost against the dial). I do like the dial though - very very different - if it was my watch I'd try painting the hands a different colour to make them easier to see.

It certainly puts my simple redialling efforts to shame. Very original indeed - congratulations on making a unique watch


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi, Paul. I am not sure this puts any of your efforts to shame at all!

In reality, the hands are not nearly as invisible as they seem in the picture, because they are shiny, and the dial appears almost more like a satin finish. Only reason they are on there, is they were the original ones. I agree because of the "plain" colour of the whole watch, different colour hands would probably change the whole appearance. The blue-dialed one that I am thinking of messing with, has gold coloured hour and minute hands, which may be a little better, but it has a bright orange seconds hand which I think will look great on this kind of dial.

I shall post some pictures when I get to that one. I might borrow the seconds hand from it in the meantime if it will fit.


----------

